# Do i have a S.gibbus or is it S. branditi



## Go-rilla (Jun 14, 2003)

Aye guys i just have a question.
I purchased a piranha and it was titled as s.gibbus.
i was doing some research and it seems i have a s.branditi.
he is about 3 inches long and has a yellow coloration under his body and his anal fin and the tail fin is yellow. does anyone have any experience with the 2 speicies or one of the two?

I appreciate your time thanx


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Absolutely no way to make a positive ID without a picture.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Serrapygo said:


> Absolutely no way to make a positive ID without a picture.










Detailed pictures please.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

S. gibbus is invalid. It sounds like a Gold Spilo to me. Serrasalmus Spiliopleura. Its very rare to find a brandtii just floating around in a pet store. If the first ray of the caudal (bottom) fin bisects the dorsal (top) fin then it is a brandtii. If it does not bisect the fin then it is not a brandtii. Brandtii dont stay yellow by the way they turn bronze/gold and look completely different then a gold spilo which is often refered to a s. gibuss incorectly.


----------



## Birdman (Mar 19, 2003)

that does sound like a spilo


----------

